# Looking to get into the big leagues.



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

dtmartin408 said:


> I am an electrician in Michigan with about ten years commercial and industrial experience and I have a MI Masters License and Contractors License. I have been trying for a few years to get hired by the local POCO with no luck. I have looked into apprenticeships with the local IBEW for out side electrical work and it is almost impossible to get in. Does anyone have any advice on how to get in, or what I can do to make myself more marketable to these types of company's. What I would really like to get into is working on high voltage transmission/distribution equipment. Switch yards, sub stations, customer owned/operated primary equipment. I am currently in my first year of college working towards an electrical engineering technology degree I figured that this would help, but I am open to suggestions and I welcome any advice.
> 
> Thanks, Don


That type of work is typically done by specialty contractors, I just happen to know all of them in SE MI. PM me your info and I can pass your resume along to them.


----------



## dtmartin408 (Nov 11, 2012)

Zog,
I'm new to this type of place so I don't know what a PM is nor do I know how to do it...sorry but can you help me out.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

dtmartin408 said:


> Zog,
> I'm new to this type of place so I don't know what a PM is nor do I know how to do it...sorry but can you help me out.


Click on my name and then click send private message to Zog.


----------

